# Econfina from a few years back



## twtabb (Dec 22, 2014)

This is me and my Dad back when limit was higher and we had a great day just off of Hickory Mound. I netted the last two keepers at the same time and we headed to the hill. Don't think I had to measure the first fish that day.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow how many fish are on that table?


----------



## twtabb (Dec 29, 2014)

If I remeber correctly about 40-50 trout plus two flounder. We had a big family get together and cooked fried trout. 

My Dad loved to fish at the Econfina. His wish was to have his ashes spread at the mouth of the river.


----------



## grouper throat (Dec 30, 2014)

Great catch. I use to go with my dad's friend who introduced us around that area a little south. 

I was a kid back when the limit was 15 each. I remember one morning we (Dad and bro) catching 45 in less than an hr and us staying and throwing back at least that many in the next hour. One colder day in Jan/Feb I remember catching 115 by myself before we went in.


----------



## twtabb (Dec 30, 2014)

Good times for sure. 
Did the trout have worms in them back then? I can't remember.


----------



## grouper throat (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes they did in the early 90s. I remember my grandfather joking around about the worms tasting as good as the fish.


----------



## twtabb (Dec 30, 2014)

Everything taste good fried in peanut oil.


----------



## PantherBreath (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for posting Tommy.
Sorry to hear that Mr. Bobby had passed away. It's easy to understand why he loved Econfina so much, it is an amazing place to "get away".
Please post more old pictures if you have them.
Thanks,
John Cox


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jan 5, 2015)

twtabb said:


> If I remeber correctly about 40-50 trout plus two flounder. We had a big family get together and cooked fried trout.
> 
> My Dad loved to fish at the Econfina. His wish was to have his ashes spread at the mouth of the river.


My dad had us spread his in the surf at Little Talbot Island near Jacksonville. Sorry for your loss.


----------

